# CTR insurance



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok im looking for some insurance for my 51 pate ep3. my current policy is with sky insurance , however they have already said they will not swap my new civic over for the car that I have on the policy already. 
I have 
Age : 21 ( 22 05/09/91 ) 
Post code : BN17

NCB: 1 years ( 2 october 21st ) 
Driving for : 4 years 
No accidents No claims No points. Quotes so far the have been provided rage from £650 ( with black box ) - £1800

Thanks ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

erm, you need to contact one of our insurance sponsers on here then as I doubt they'll quote you online..

Greenlight sorted my insurance out and DW members get a discount too


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Benrowe said:


> Ok im looking for some insurance for my 51 pate ep3. my current policy is with sky insurance , however they have already said they will not swap my new civic over for the car that I have on the policy already.
> I have
> Age : 21 ( 22 05/09/91 )
> Post code : BN17
> ...


Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try if you like. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Call Neil at Greenlight - 01277 376002 they are very competitive on EP3 insurance standard or modified.

I used to be with Sky and Greenlight beat them significantly. Adrian Flux were a joke when I rang them for a quote, almost three times the price of Greenlight.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok,

Green light
A plan
Sky. 

I dealt with the above for my CTR and DC5. Don't take the first quote and call them back if you get a cheaper quote. 

A plan were mostly better for me over the 7 years of ownership. 

Prices are very negotiable I find and if you ask, you will get money off the quote.


----------

